# Western Canadian Schools



## tysonv (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I did a search and didn't find quite what I'm looking for. I've been looking at a few culinary schools in the Vancouver area and I'm trying to decide which is the best option. The three schools are:

The Pacific Institute of Culinary Arts

The International Culinary School at The Art Institute of Vancouver

The Culinary Arts program at Vancouver Community College


Does anyone have experience with any of these schools? Pro's/Con's. etc.
My wallet likes the look of the VCC course. PICA was the first school that caught my eye, and has been the main contender for awhile. AIV looks like the best of the three but involve a bigger investment. Would it be worth the time and money to go after the degree versus a certificate?

Thanks for your time and advice,

Tyson

ps. i'd post links but the forum won't let me.:look:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Arts Institute is an american school with an american curiculum, and quite expensive. Pacifc Culinary enjoys good success but is also quite expensive.

VCC is a huge college and can offer you the best bang for your buck without dragging you into student debt. Instructors are some of the top people in Vancouver's and B.C.'s culinary scene and have good, close contacts wit the field. Please give careful consideration to VCC before making your choice.


----------



## tysonv (Jan 17, 2008)

I will be sure to take all aspects of the schools into account before I make a decision. I do plan on making the trip out to Vancouver to tour and speak to all three schools. Are there any specific questions I should be asking?


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Good thread ty. i live in alberta and Iwas going to ask the same thing. I am planning on taking the apprenticeship course at the local college in my city which is 40 weeks long and then check out the schools for september 2009. It would be nice to know what you find out when you do a tour.


----------

